# leaving kids for egyptian man



## phillip14 (Apr 16, 2013)

i know that you are continually hearing these stories but here is my friends.
she is a 42 year old single woman with 3 kids aged 16, 14 and 7 years.
she met her 38 year old egyptian man on holiday in sharm and he payed her a lot of attention.
they agreed to keep in contact when she returned to the uk.
the had a telephone relationship lasting a few weeks and the details of an urfi contract were discussed.
she then returned to sharm. went through the urfi ceremony and they spent 10 days together in an apartment.
she says that he spent every hour with her and treated her like a lady, with politeness romantic gestures and gentlemanly attitude.
she returned home to to the uk.
her man stays in a room in the hotel where he works.
he is married with 2 children although he says he is seperated and says he will find it difficult to divorce because it is too costly.
when the suggestion that what he has done is haraam in islamic rules he says he only did it to be with her.
she is now leaving her 3 children in the uk to return to sharm to be with him
i am at my wits end with worry about these children losing there mum and have tried to tell her she might be wrong
is it just me or does this sound above board
HELP!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes we do hear these stories often, the person involved doesn't want to hear the truth and that is why we no longer lets these posts run


----------

